# Help wiring a car/vehicle lift



## bantar1000

I’ve been hired to wire a two post vehicle lift for a customer. The building is wood with no ceiling and wood truss roof. Fortunately there’s a truss right above the lift. It needs a 240v 30amp breaker. My plan is to run 10-2 romex above the trusses to just above the lift to a metal box. Then, come out of that with BX 10-2 to the control box. Is there a better wire other than the BX to use? 

Also, this has been the least helpful manual in the world. The unit has an emergency stop switch at the top of the lift. This is the image that is in the instructions. I called the manufacturer for some clarification and they were no help at all. Looking at this diagram, does it look like the wire coming from N.C. on the "Overhead Microswitch" goes to the same terminal "L2" on the block as number 3 on the "Push Button Witch?" 

Thanks! -John


----------



## trentonmakes

Sure looks that way

Also looks like 4 from the switch is going there as well.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

I will usually drop an SJ cord down from the ceiling. I will install a twist lock outlet on the end of the cord, then I will install a 1 foot SJ cord out of the lift with a twist lock plug on the end of it. That connection will serve as your disconnect.


----------



## Forge Boyz

The overhead microswitch is actually breaking on of the incoming lines on that wiring diagram. That way it totally kills the power to the motor.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

bantar1000 said:


> I’ve been hired to wire a two post vehicle lift for a customer. The building is wood with no ceiling and wood truss roof. Fortunately there’s a truss right above the lift. It needs a 240v 30amp breaker. My plan is to run 10-2 romex above the trusses to just above the lift to a metal box. Then, come out of that with BX 10-2 to the control box. Is there a better wire other than the BX to use?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this has been the least helpful manual in the world. The unit has an emergency stop switch at the top of the lift. This is the image that is in the instructions. I called the manufacturer for some clarification and they were no help at all. Looking at this diagram, does it look like the wire coming from N.C. on the "Overhead Microswitch" goes to the same terminal "L2" on the block as number 3 on the "Push Button Witch?"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! -John


I've seen the 2 post lifts installed with EMT with a flex connector on the end to transition to the NMD. 

As far as your wiring diagram...

L1 and L2 come in from the source. L1 goes to the common on the safety switch. From the N.C. terminal it goes to the L2 terminal on the contactor. There's a wire that is tapped off of L2 terminal on the contactor to go to 3 on the push button switch. Then, 4 from the switch gots to A1 on the contactor (the coil). It'll be a 240 volt coil. There's a jumper from A2 to L3 to get the other half of the 240 volts. L3 is connected to the power source L2.

T3 and T2 go to the motor.

Here's a diagram using different colour lines to see better.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

Car lifts and elevators are definitely the first place you should cut your teeth on control circuits. What could go wrong?


----------



## bantar1000

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cow

CoolWill said:


> Car lifts and elevators are definitely the first place you should cut your teeth on control circuits. What could go wrong?


Hmmm....

You push a button and the lift goes up. 

While holding the button and raising the lift you use a broom or whatever to lift the overhead arm triggering the safety and the lift should stop.

This is very complicated stuff.


----------



## bantar1000

HackWork said:


> I will usually drop an SJ cord down from the ceiling. I will install a twist lock outlet on the end of the cord, then I will install a 1 foot SJ cord out of the lift with a twist lock plug on the end of it. That connection will serve as your disconnect.



That makes sense. I was thinking the SJ wouldn't be protective enough. There is an 8" tail hanging out of the control unit But it's just a black white and green wire, not hooked to anything even on the inside of the unit. Maybe that was their goal? Thanks


----------



## CoolWill

Cow said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> You push a button and the lift goes up.
> 
> While holding the button and raising the lift you use a broom or whatever to lift the overhead arm triggering the safety and the lift should stop.
> 
> This is very complicated stuff.


Is it a UL listed broom?


----------



## CTshockhazard

*Author is a jackass.*

Should have just used L1 and L2 on the contactor? :cursing:


----------



## HackWork

CTshockhazard said:


> Should have just used L1 and L2 on the contactor? :cursing:


That bothers you too, huh?


----------



## CTshockhazard

HackWork said:


> That bothers you too, huh?



I kept following what appeared at first to be a dead short. :vs_mad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CoolWill said:


> Is it a UL listed broom?


VOSHA approved as well?


----------

